# Chicken of the Sea



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Left out of Dauphin Island Friday about 4ish headed for blue water. As always we were met with much rougher seas than forcast. (I dont even know why we check the forcast anymore) I have fished offshore quite a bit but this was my first trip out this far and was looking foward to seeing the "big rigs". After a VERY LONG ride in 4ft seas we arrived at the Ram Powell at 8:15pm. There was one other boat there and from a distance we could see two anglers on the back bowed up. We got our lines in the water and started putting Black Fins in the boat pretty quick. The BFT were a dime a dozen and if we wanted we could have filled the boat with em. We put enough in the box for everyone to have some tuna in the freezer and crashed out about 1ish. Got up around 4:30am and made our way to the Beer Can and started catching BFT's again with a legal YFT mixed in every now and then. The YFT were few and far between so we decided to make our way north. The Seas had calmed to a solid 2ft with a 3 in there every so often so the ride back wasnt near as miserable. Hit a couple of spots on the way in and picked up some nice magroves, kings, and 1 strawberry Grouper. All in all it was a good trip and we had enough fish to make it worth the beating. We thought we were fixin to fill the boat with Grouper on one spot but the kings moved in and they were thick. We couldnt get a bait past them and they were skying all around us. I never seen this before so I was in amazement. They were getting 20-25ft air, it was pretty cool to see. Anyhoo we arrived back at BGH around noon Sat., beat up, sore, tired and 2" shorter than we were when we left. 



Ram Powell (sorry the pic is blurry, hard to get a good shot in 4 footers)












The Ride (25' Sea Craft w/Twin 200 Opti-max) Never heard alot about these boats but I was impressed with its performance givin the circustances. Descently dry ride and handles the seas well. 












The Bounty (13 BFT, 2 YFT, 2 Kings, 2 Mangroves, 1 Strawberry Grouper) And probably 10 Red snapper up to 15-16lbs that were obviously thrown back.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like yall had some fun:clap Great report


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the rig report andgood jobtuffing itoutand catching some fish !!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it just me but dont it look like musical notes all over the rig 

Nice catch fellows.!


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like those christmas tree ornament hooks to me


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like the camera took a hit of acid. nice fishies


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE REPORT! LOOKS LIKE CANDY CANES SEEING HOW ITS CHRISTMAS:letsdrink


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul there Rook!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report! Way to stick it out.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

what was the weights on the kingfish? and what did you get the tuna on


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Never weighed the Kings, we estimated the bigger one at about 27-30lbs. All of the Tuna were caught on diamond jigs.


----------

